# Kadir's R34



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I quite like this picture, so I thought I'd share with you all..










:wavey:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep, i totally agree, it looks very clean.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

clean car, love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thanks!!! :thumbsup: 

p.s. Alex, I sold my PC. A friend of mine said he'd buy it, but I thought he was just saying that. And then the other day he came along with the money, and this was just days after I had bought the 3M tape plus Megs' 83 and SSR2.. Reckon I should get another PC or G220??


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Car looking good mate.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice and clean.!! is it a UK car?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice pic kadir


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

WPL said:


> Nice and clean.!! is it a UK car?


Cheers Tony, Afer, WPL and FiLi.. :thumbsup: 

JDM R34, mine is..


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car:thumbsup: 
Looks so clean and mint.



Terje.


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

best colour for me ; )


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Lmao, looks like it's floating


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

ASIF BASHIR said:


> nice


Another quality post.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some more recent pictures folks!!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

What can i say? Really one the best car on the forum:thumbsup:. Top quality.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good Kadir, stunning car, your not on Civiclife by any chance are you mate?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonny; appreciate the kind words!! And Smigzy, I am glad you like my 34GTR as well. Right you are, I am on Civiclife as well!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Truly perfect 34,and it looks even better in the metal,if you can believe that :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

THE most stunning R34 GT-R you could ever wish to see

Literally is like a brand new car inside and out

Kadir's garage is like that of a pro detailers!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Faz Choudhury said:


> THE most stunning R34 GT-R you could ever wish to see


I'll second that :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

i think ive seen this car in e11 to weeks ago?? how u see got it???


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

qad said:


> i think ive seen this car in e11 to weeks ago?? how u see got it???


^^I highly doubt that dude.. 

p.s. Could not make sense of the latter part of your post!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Those pictures are superb, outstanding car


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Love your car, Kadir!
Just needs 1200 horses to be perfect.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone..

Power upgrades one day Ben LOL..


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

nice car bro, i normally like bayside blue but this looks stunning too. love the wheels to, really set the car off. 

any interior pics?


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

also if i could dare make a suggestion, well not really even a suggestion just a thought.

if you had the z tune bonnet/wings on this machine it would look unbelievable but thats just me dreaming lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ah mate that full body shot is the dogs doo dahs, I'd actually frame that stick above my mantel piece...(prob never live long enough to actually admire it) but hey 

Really nice car mate, are going to be at that meet Emil's sorted out for the 10th?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

liverpoolfc said:


> any interior pics?


Here you go..

Before my Nismo shift knob (supplied by Newera)..





























I do have these to be fitted but haven't yet got round to it (also supplied by Newera Parts)..











I am not so keen on the Z Tune wings myself. But the Z Tune bonnet is a work of art but sadly waaaay too expensive for me! Maybe one day.. LOL..

And Gills appreciate the kind words, but sadly, I won't be able to make it to Emil's meet. Tell Emil his brother, Kadir says hello! :chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Your car makes me want a 34


----------



## liverpoolfc (Apr 19, 2011)

im sure you can get a carbon z tune style for about 500-7-- quid?? you could always get it sprayed the body colour.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

i think i saw this car a week ago on e11?? was it you? look phat


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

liverpoolfc said:


> im sure you can get a carbon z tune style for about 500-7-- quid?? you could always get it sprayed the body colour.


It is either the genuine article or nothing else IMO. 

And qad, you must have seen someone else. Definitely was not me nor my car.. 

Robsm; treat yourself to a 34GTR!! :squintdan


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

someone mention my name,my ear's were burning last night 

this car really is stunning,i've seen it in person many times at brother Kadir's house,and it is just WAY to clean,the attention to detail is amazing!
I'll be back again in london soon so i'll make sure I come by and visit again,hopefully in my R34,have a mini meet


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Kadir said:


> It is either the genuine article or nothing else IMO.
> 
> And qad, you must have seen someone else. Definitely was not me nor my car..
> 
> Robsm; treat yourself to a 34GTR!! :squintdan


do you no anything about the eid car meet in barking somewhere??


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Look forward to it already Emil baiya.

And as for the Eid meet in Barking or wherever it may be; I haven't the foggiest about it and I certainly would not want to be a part of it in anycase!! LOL..


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Shame you won't be there Kadir but you can rest assured il pass your regards on to Emil!! Take it easy dude...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Niiiiiiccccceeeee ... I want one of those shift things now


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

This has to be one of my fav 34's:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

One of the sweetest R34 GT-R's on the forum. Bet you'll never part with it, Kadir! 

You should put up some up to date pics of your mad civic too


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I will never allow Kadir bai to ever sell this car! We're actually related through a very long asian way (lol) so i'll make sure he never does this  lol

And yes,the Civic is certainly something else,I still love it,went out in it a few weeks back and it is just how I would have wanted mine to be,although i'd have also wanted a turbo on top


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A properly sorted V-Tec civic's a mad fast car... no turbo needed, just the banshee revs above 5,800 rpm


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O i agree with you there,i actually first met Kadir when I had an EG9 in the same colour as Kadir's,use to think he was the competition as we always brought parts in the similar time to each other like CF bonnet's and front lips. Though mine were the cheap-o bit's an 18 year old would buy :chuckle:,apart from the £450 CF bonnet i had.

I grew up and learnt to drive in the "Fast and Furious" films were coming out,and always wanted,and still do want a EG9 with a turbo,along with the Spoon EG9 as that car was amazing!
When I went out it was raining so we didn't explore V-Tec but man that car moves!
My old one had ITG carbon intake,Spoon manifold etc etc - miss that car,it is now in Civic heaven as far as I know,stripped of the parts I fitted :bawling:

Back on topic,this R34 GTR still is stunning


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Back in 2000 I had a Mugen tuned CR-X V-Tec (EF8) as a daily driver and my R33 GT-R for weekends. Although the GT-R was my baby I did love the mad little Honda too.... !!

But yeah, let's get back on Topic. Kadir, you know you want to start a thread on your Civic


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

beautiful car mate!


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

bad ass


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

After seeing Bennyboy1984's R34 I thought I had found my favourite R34 but I think this just takes it in my opinion. Exceptional! New wallpaper on my work PC (hope you don't mind). Hopefully it will inspire me to work harder so I can get an R34 to accompany my R33!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is very kind of you!

Hopefully, she will come out of hibernation next year.. She has been a Sleeping Beauty this year..


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

What colour code is this ? Is this the same gunmetal grey uk cars came in?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

WV2 Sparkling Silver.

Not sure about the colour code of the grey UK cars that you speak of. Sorry dude!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

euroexports said:


> Is this the same gunmetal grey uk cars came in?


Since there are/were only 2-3 R34 GTRs in the UK in sparkling silver (one of which used to belong to gone-missing-admin-Blowdog) I doubt that it is.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Kadir hope your well dude, is your silver a deeper shade of the KL0 sparkling silver used on the R33's mate? In some pics it looks like an awsome grey/silver colour?


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

stunning example!


----------

